# T. Duseni AKA Yellow Tegu



## VARNYARD (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the T. Duseni, these are the ones many of us would love to have in the US, however, I doubt we will ever see them in our pet trade.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 4, 2008)

The ones above look to be sub-adult, but here is an adult.






This next picture is one of Bert's females, he claims she only has this color right before she sheds. After shedding she is said to look like a normal Black and White.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG


----------



## boygenius (Feb 4, 2008)

i am going to attempt to smuggle some in. just kidding.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 5, 2008)

they look great. why cant they be imported?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 5, 2008)

Strange how their loreal scales are uneven, a large rear scale and a smaller frontal scale. Very interesting, yet another tupinambis that will not likely see my collection because of the genocide for their hides. Depressing.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 5, 2008)

i wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection! those are gorgeous. that yellow is stunning.

and yeah, why can't they be imported?


----------



## boygenius (Feb 5, 2008)

playlboi said:


> i wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection! those are gorgeous. that yellow is stunning.
> 
> and yeah, why can't they be imported?



because you can't import/export them unless you have a CITES license silly


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 5, 2008)

Pretty cool. The burnt face reminds of blues.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 5, 2008)

boygenius said:


> playlboi said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection! those are gorgeous. that yellow is stunning.
> ...



well then, it's still possible to import them isn't it?

all that is required is the CITES license, and there certainly a few who have that license. if that is all that is required, then they can still be imported. must be something else that is stopping it, if there is...


----------



## boygenius (Feb 5, 2008)

you have to sleep with the argentine president first thats why


----------



## COWHER (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the argentine borders are closed to exporting tegus :roll:


----------



## playlboi (Feb 5, 2008)

COWHER said:


> I think the argentine borders are closed to exporting tegus :roll:



is that the reason why? even if you have a CITES permit? that blows then. it would be cool though, to get some of those in.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 5, 2008)

so shameful not to have these awesome tegus in our pet trade, those guys are so awesome


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 5, 2008)

So these Tegu are B&W..But before they shed they turn this yellow color?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

No, only the one in the last picture, it is one of Berts normal BnWs. The rest of the pictures are T. Duseni, or the Yellow tegu, they stay yellow.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is another picture of them, this looks to be an adult male:


----------



## playlboi (Feb 6, 2008)

man, that male above looks like a warrior going into battle. body marked up, face paint action and everything. lol

i do like that burnt nose though. really good look with the dark behind the eyes.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 6, 2008)

Someone needs to get a CITES license


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

There really is no way to get them from there, they are not legal to export, or import for that matter. It just cannot be done.


----------

